# mouse not working in Laptop



## TroN-0074 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi everyone.

Looking for some help getting USB mouse and touchpad to work in my Thinkpad T41. At first I tried to move the pointer with just the touchpad but it didn't move at all then I put in the USB mouse and it didn't move either. I have edited my /etc/rc.conf to include the lines:


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
```

What other files do I need to edit to get this working? I will appreciate all help.
Thank you


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2012)

Those settings enable those services at startup.  If you didn't restart, they aren't running yet.
`# service moused start`
`# service dbus start`
`# service hald start`


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 4, 2012)

I did restart several times though. However I typed *service moused start* and I got

```
Starting default mousedmoused: unable to open /dev/psm0: Device busy
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2012)

All right, let's back up.  What version of FreeBSD?  Are you trying to use the mouse in the console or X?


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 4, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> All right, let's back up.  What version of FreeBSD?  Are you trying to use the mouse in the console or X?



Thank you. I just did a fresh install of FreeBSD 8.2, installed KDE4 using the *pkg_add -r kde4* command, installed xorg from the ports by cd to the /usr/..... then *make clean install*.

I don't know if the port collection I have is out of date. When I am not running X the cursor moves just fine across the screen.

I will appreciate all advices.
Thank you.


----------



## SNK (Jan 4, 2012)

Install x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics and mess around with /etc/xorg.conf until it works. Might give a headache.

Btw, did you update your ports tree? I.e., did you run portsnap(8)? And you could also have used the package for x11/xorg.


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you I just downloaded synaptics drivers using this command

```
pkg_add -r xf86-input-synaptics
```
Nothing happened. I still can't move the pointer

I couldn't update the ports tree and I haven't installed portsnap just yet. There are several tools for managing the ports collection I just need to know which one is "THE ONE"

Thank you!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2012)

It's usually easiest to get the basics working before throwing something gigantic like KDE at it.

How are you starting X?  Please put /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin.com and give the URL.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 4, 2012)

Read the man page for the synaptics driver. You need to enable it in rc.conf.


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 5, 2012)

I start x by typing *startx*. The /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows:

```
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jan 5 00:36:23 2012
(II) Loader magic: 0x81dbf20
(II) Module ABI versions:
         X.Org ANSI E Emulation: 0.4
         X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
         X.Org XInput Driver : 7.0
         X.ORG Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with x support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI;*(0:1:0:0) 1002:4c66;1014:0531 ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobil
(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
        Section "Device"
                Identifier       "Builtin Default ati Device 0"
                Driver   "ati"  
        EndSection
```

How can I remove xorg and start from scratch?


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 5, 2012)

You can delete all your installed applications by 
	
	



```
pkg_delete -a
```
 If you want to delete only Xorg, install ports-mgmt/pkg_cleanup and delete Xorg from it.


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I fixed by doing

```
# pkg_delete xorg-7.5
```
then I did

```
pkg_add -r xorg
```

Mouse & touchpad are working good but I dont know how to get KDE in my user account, I only have Xterm as x display there


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 5, 2012)

It's all in the handbook.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you all. It is all good now, looks like FreeBSD is in peace with me at the moment.
Can please a mod set this thread as SOLVED. I dont know how to do that.


----------



## adam_ar (Jan 7, 2012)

*restart moused*

Hi,

I too was facing issue of mouse not working when waking from suspend. Everything else was working fine.

I tried executing 
	
	



```
sudo /etc/rc.d/moused start
```
This gave me same device busy error.

Executing the following made my mouse usable! 

```
sudo /etc/rc.d/moused restart
```
Also, if somebody knows how to restart moused on wake up from suspend without manually executing it, please let me know.

Note: I am not sure if its ok to post on a solved thread. I am posting this hoping somebody might benefit from this.

-Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2012)

Suspending wasn't mentioned earlier.  If that's a problem, devd.conf(5) can be configured to run things on suspend and resume.


----------

